

Show HN: Movie Costumes – Costume Ideas from Top Movies - kabalweg
http://www.topmoviecostumes.com

======
kabalweg
A little background about me and the project. I'm a PHP dev wanting to move to
Ruby and RoR. This project is for me trying my new found RoR skills. I created
a site with the same idea (movie costumes) about 2+ years ago using Wordpress,
but since I'm lazy updating blogs, the project failed. For this new project, I
use themoviedb.org API to find movies so I don't have to update the site with
new content. I hope I get good feedback from you guys. :)

